# Beyond.com virus central?



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone use beyond.com for looking for jobs? I am pretty sure I have gotten at least one virus on my work PC for this and two at home...

they also generate a ton of pop ups?

Anyone else have these issues or am I just derelict in my job searching?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2013)

I've never visited that site, but I imagine it would be fun explaining to your boss that you picked up a virus on your work computer while surfing an employment website.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 1, 2013)

Never heard of that website for job search. Wouldn't surprise me if it was virus laden though.

Been utilizing engineerjobs.com for most of my searches and have setup an automatic search agent that emails me the past 24 hour postings on a daily basis.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

luckily I am nice to the IT gal (yes gal take that doplenger lady) I had to get a whole new computer at work...

I have been using indeed.com and have had no issues..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2013)

+1 for engineerjobs.com and LinkedIn.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Ive also used civilengineeringsource.com but it tends to be outdated..

I never came across engineerobs.com but Im gonna upload the resume their once I get out of work..


----------

